# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Casualty and Holby City get a new boss

## Perdita

Casualty and Holby City are getting a new boss, with Simon Harper taking over as executive producer of both shows.

Simon has been acting executive producer of the BBC medical dramas since January, but he'll now be stepping into the top job on a permanent basis.

Many fans will already be familiar with Simon's work, as he also served as series producer of Holby City from 2013 to 2016. His first association with Holby came in 2006, when he joined as script editor and was later promoted to script producer.

Oliver Kent previously served as executive producer of both shows, but he was promoted to BBC Studios' head of continuing drama late last year and still oversees the medical dramas alongside other shows like EastEnders and Doctors. It's Oliver who's now chosen Simon as his permanent replacement as executive producer.


Casualty and Holby City's executive producer Simon Harper
Â©  BBC
[Pictured: Simon Harper]

Oliver said: "Simon has one of the very best brains in UK television drama and his contribution to Holby City over the last 10 years has been immense.

"It's excellent news that he will now take responsibility for Casualty as well. He has an exemplary record in developing creative talent in all areas of production and is a proud champion of diversity."

Simon added: "I'm delighted and honoured to be entrusted with the guardianship of the UK's two most loved medical dramas.

"Holby City and Casualty are brilliant, distinct and ultimately sister shows, so sitting across both feels like heading up one big talented family."

Simon is stepping into the role immediately and will be dividing his time between Holby's base in Elstree and Casualty's home in Cardiff.

Digital Spy

----------

